# Foil pans for step 2 of 3-2-1 rib method



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anybody use foil pans for the second step of the 3-2-1 process instead of wrapping them in foil?  I normally prep ribs in the big pans from sams and wondered if i could use one of those and wrap the top good and tight with foil for the second stage of cooking.  Anybody have any success doing that?  If that works can you put multiple racks in one pan?  It definitely would make it easier than wrapping racks individually.

Thanks


----------



## glocksrock (Jan 16, 2014)

I've never done this, but I don't see why you couldn't do that, unless you wanted to lay each rack meat side down in brown sugar, butter, etc... then you would have to wrap them individually, otherwise just put them all in a large aluminum pan and add some apple juice or whatever liquid of your choice and wrap tightly with foil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2014)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Does anybody use foil pans for the second step of the 3-2-1 process instead of wrapping them in foil?  I normally prep ribs in the big pans from sams and wondered if i could use one of those and wrap the top good and tight with foil for the second stage of cooking.  Anybody have any success doing that?  If that works can you put multiple racks in one pan?  It definitely would make it easier than wrapping racks individually.
> 
> Thanks


I always do that, because the bones tend to poke through the foil, and my foiling juice runs out all over everything.

I usually only do two racks at once---Cut in half, and I stack all 4 pieces in the pan, juice it, and cover it.

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Jan 16, 2014)

I use the large pans instead of foil when I hit step 2 and add apple juice to the pan.  The ribs come out just as good as using foil but Like Glocksrock said about using the butter and brown sugar it would not work for that purpose.


----------



## stank56 (Jan 16, 2014)

I use foil pans too, it's easier than trying to foil.


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 16, 2014)

Good to know.  I'll try that next time.  Foiling make such a mess if the bones poke through like you guys said.  I don't see why you couldnt put some butter and brown sugar right on top of each rack.  Won't be exactly the same but it should be close enough.  Next time i'll try a pan like normal and a pan with brown sugar and butter and see which tastes better.


----------

